# goodbye white



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I lost my cat, named Whitenight, on June 15th to old age taking its toll, and needing to let her be set to rest. I have only know been able to bring myself to talk about it, and still kills a part of me to say it now. She died at the age of 27 years old. In her old age, she lost all the weight she had, became deaf, and started to occasionally forget who I was, but never lost her love for food. On her last day, we didn't want to stress her, and wanted her to be comfortable at home, so we got the vet to come to our house. When I went to say good bye, she seemed to know, and she looked relieved. That was last of what I saw of her, before I left and went to my room and didnt leave for hours.

You always try to brace yourself for when the day comes, but you are never ready to say goodbye to a life long friend. I have still not completly said goodbye, and I would like to believe she is still around, screaming for more food.

(sorry for the large post)










rip....you will be remembered


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aw im sorry for your loss 
R.I.P


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

This makes me cry


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## _spider-mad_ (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww R.I.P.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Rest in Peace Whitenight... 

she was obviously loved for a very long time.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

made me cry!! reminds me of and looks very similar to my ''baldrick'' she lived to 21 before she was PTS.. 

r.i.p little one


----------



## LuluK (Aug 28, 2008)

This made me cry, too. I can't imagine your loss, but I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to White. Let her rest in peace.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

R.I.P 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> made me cry!! reminds me of and looks very similar to my ''baldrick'' she lived to 21 before she was PTS..
> 
> r.i.p little one


 sorry for your loss aswell


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Damn, 27 years is one hell of a lifetime, she must have been really loved. Sorry to hear of your loss, R.I.P little one.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Damn, 27 years is one hell of a lifetime, she must have been really loved. Sorry to hear of your loss, R.I.P little one.


 Yeah, I do believe she surpassed usual cat years, atleast she had a good life while she was here.

She never really showed her age until she was around 25-26, and thats when she began sometimes forget who I was.


----------

